# Storage grease?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't messed with my new Colt AR until tonight. I took the bolt carrier group apart to check for grease and it's got
some kind sticky grease on everything. I'm finding it throughout the inside. Man this stuff is nasty. Is this common?
This is one of the ARs marked "Mexico" and Law "enforcement" 

Yuck


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i would venture to say thats exactly what it is.

i get them surplus rifles packed in it. seems to do the job for preserving. just a pinta to clean

i store my issue guns and knives that way.

heres a pic from last week going thru bayonets i had stored...been years since i went thru them...all was fine....wiped them down then regreased back in ammo cans then back in safes


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

It's called cosmoline, it's a PITA to remove, some will just build a hot box to melt it off as much as possible (hot box = box with light bulbs in it).

*Rancher*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

azrancher said:


> It's called cosmoline, it's a PITA to remove, some will just build a hot box to melt it off as much as possible (hot box = box with light bulbs in it).
> 
> *Rancher*


I usually just remove through a lot of elbow grease. My experience has been that Russian and other foreign made firearms can come much more heavily packed with cosmoline than your typical U.S. made and sold firearm. My Russian made Vepr 12 had quite a bit. An interesting side note, I was told that the packing paper for the Vepr was toxic as the Russian's apparently put arsenic in the paper to "discourage" rates from chewing?


----------

